# December Photo of the Month 2021



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

It's December again, so it's time for the traditional Christmas /season's photos competition.

As said, in this month, we share Christmassy or seasonal equine photos. There aren't other regulations or guidelines for the competition in this month.

Please enter your one photo as a reply to this thread.
****

After December, the entry will be closed and a poll will be put up as a way for voting the Photo of December 2021. Once the entry has been closed, it is not possible to enter the competition with your photo anymore.

If you have something to ask, comment, etc., the fastest way to reach my attention is to tag my username @TaMMa89 in a message posted in this thread. I do check this thread during enrollment period, but not daily or every second day. Please read also new rules, that we've set for 2021, below this paragraph!

Please stay tuned since some of the rules may become still more precise or change:

_*Few rules:*_
_Horses: you can participate with a photo of a horse that you own. If you participate with a photo of a horse that isn't yours, you must have the owner's permission to use a photo of their horse. Lesson horses are accepted, but it's polite to inform the stable of usage of the photo. In cases such as historical themes, in which the horse is deceased, the stable has been shut down well in the past and there's no chance to ask permission from the owner (for example because the owner has passed away), a member can use the photo of the horse, but respecting the privacy of the stable, other environment in the photo and people in that place.

People: You must have permission from all people who are identifiable in the photo. Children under 18 years old: HorseForum age limit is 13 years, and Community Members who fit that age criteria can share photos of theirselves. If you share a photo of a person who is under 18 years old and who isn't you or your child, you must have the parent's or guardian's permission to participate. The HorseForum.com Moderating Team reserves right to remove photos of underage people if them risk young members' safety or anonymity.

Editing your entry: unlike on the rest of the forum - you can edit for replacing your photo with another photo within the enrollment period. Once the poll has been set up for voting, you cannot replace your photo anymore. Photos which have been replaced within voting period will be disqualified.

Only one photo per a participant - if a participant adds more than one photo in the competition, the first one will be left for voting and others will be removed when the poll is being set up.

Please follow copyright laws of Canada while participating the competition. Photo proofs aren't allowed.

If a competition in some month has some special rules for the said month, it'll be notified within the intro of the theme._

_Have fun!_

Ps. Want suggest a theme or few for the competition or have something else to suggest or say? Please check Photo of the Month competitions; feedback, suggestions etc.... thread!

All sidetrack discussion will happen here, this Discussion is reserved strictly for entries and competition.


----------



## Animalia (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)




----------



## Txshecat0423 (May 27, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Txshecat0423 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love how everyone matches - even the horses!


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

Awwww! This is just not fair. All the photos are spectacular!


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

UPDATE: Voting is open! You've 15 days for voting now! No more entries, please.

Also November Photo of the Month 2021 is open for voting now!


----------

